# Lets Hear It - Ackley



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

I gave Ackley a bath and hit him a little with the clippers. Critique him please. He was born 2/09/13.


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Ok let's start with WOW! Here is my inexperienced stab at this. Love the chest, love the width of the top line. Nice shape and straitness behind. Elegant neck and love the muscle. On the negative side, I wish he had a stronger smoother top line and I wish he stood straighter in the front. How'd I do?


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

I'm not into boers but he looks pretty great! Could use a larger brisket extension. Love the face!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Weak in the chine, would like a straighter topline and his rump is steep. He also seems to toe out quite a but. Nice length and width, and good beefy thighs.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Long, smooth, thick, stands very correct, wonderful legs, chest & hip, great twist, pigment, pasterns, and hornset. I would like to see a bit straighter topline and less of a dip behind his withers, but no huge faults. .....I agree with Scottyhorse about the brisket, but I promised that I wouldn't mention briskets for at least another 12 hours.... 
Overall- An 8/10, and he is in great condition for his age.


----------



## FaRmEr FrEaK (Jul 7, 2012)

WOW!!! He is a looker I love the Chest,Topline and how big his structure is I would love to see him on the showcircut your definitly going to have to post pictures of what he sires


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

He is very nice! Is he a Status Quo boy or Ruthless? I love his butt! And his head and neck shape is very pretty and ties into to his shoulders smoothly. If I could change two things about him I would strengthen his topline and make his front a little wider and cleaner. But other than that he is gorgeous and I think will do well if you show him! Is he a keeper?


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

He's out of Dolly and by MFR1 2DOX RUTHLESS. I won't be keeping him, but I think I'll take him to RWB. I agree he could have a more level top. A little steep in the rump, but not bad, IMO. He doesn't have the wide chest floor. Jack Tally said, "Sometimes I catch him and he was a little pinched" . By that I think he meant he doesn't naturally stand or walk out wide. He gets that from his mother. He's cool though. Phenomenal growth. He gets better everyday. Very extended cool front. Big butt. Big boned. He feels like a lot of goat in your hand.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Ha, I guessed right, he is out of Ruthless! Yes, he is huge for his age! Do you know mow much he weighs now? Yes, I agree his chest floor could be wider but it is not too bad. He sure is a nice boy!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Crossroads Boers said:


> Ha, I guessed right, he is out of Ruthless! Yes, he is huge for his age! Do you know mow much he weighs now? Yes, I agree his chest floor could be wider but it is not too bad. He sure is a nice boy!


My scale has been a little out of whack and needs recalibrated, which isn't a big deal, but I've been too lazy to do it. I think he will be over 90 for sure, maybe closer to 100. I'll weigh him today for the heck of it. I'm sure he will never stand naturally wide like I'd like, but his chest and front end in general has really surprised me in a good way as he's grown. He has eye appeal.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Hey, that's a great idea! Bring him to RWB and leave your 3-6 month beauties at home!!!  Then we might stand a chance at placing somewhat close to the top maybe? Do you have any new pictures of the two girls you posted about a little while ago??  They looked soooo big in those pictures!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Tim he does have eye appeal alright!
You make me wanna get a few pics of a buckling who is going this week for  He'll be thrilled Im sure.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Crossroads Boers said:


> Hey, that's a great idea! Bring him to RWB and leave your 3-6 month beauties at home!!!  Then we might stand a chance at placing somewhat close to the top maybe? Do you have any new pictures of the two girls you posted about a little while ago??  They looked soooo big in those pictures!


I'm holding out for after a bath and a trim. I'm not so sure about what you said about you not standing a chance. I'm looking forward for my girls to go against your nice red doe. Not like I want to beat you... but because I think she's nice and will be a good measure. Hope is about the same age. That should be a heck of a class. Huge probably. Let's hope we both make the cut. That would be a heck of an accomplishment.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I mean... Liberty and Dazzle would have 2 less goats to stand behind!  I love those two girls of yours. They are very, very pretty and will do very well I'm sure. 

That would be sooo great to make the cut! I can only imagine how huge that class is gonna be. I'll be thrilled if we don't get excused the first day. There's always the next show though even if we do, and it always seems like they move up or down a few spots. So there's a 50/50 chance of doing better! 

I'm not going to be at all surprised if Dazzle doesn't make the cut. She just don't got it.  Bone, mass, butt, just isn't there.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

You know that 0-3 month silver head doe that Leslie had at April Fools? She is going to be less than a week from turning 6 months at RWB... She won her class both days at April Fools and took champion one of the days I think... I bet Leslie is going to bring her. Wouldn't it be great to have a doe that age in the 3-6 months class?


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Crossroads Boers said:


> You know that 0-3 month silver head doe that Leslie had at April Fools? She is going to be less than a week from turning 6 months at RWB... She won her class both days at April Fools and took champion one of the days I think... I bet Leslie is going to bring her. Wouldn't it be great to have a doe that age in the 3-6 months class?


Yes it would. Someday hopefully. Good news is that doe won't be in the same class at every show. It all evens out. At least that's what I tell myself. ha.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

We are hopefully going to get does pregnant for December kids this year. We'll start breeding right after RWB and hope they come in heat! Last year the does' plans weren't our plans... Their kids would then be pretty good ages for most of the shows. We'll see how it goes!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Crossroads Boers said:


> We are hopefully going to get does pregnant for December kids this year. We'll start breeding right after RWB and hope they come in heat! Last year the does' plans weren't our plans... Their kids would then be pretty good ages for most of the shows. We'll see how it goes!


My doe's plans wouldn't go along with that last year either. The whole teaser buck thing doesn't bring them in heat until fall at my farm. It will probably be the same thing this year. In the future though, I'm going to have a vasectimized buck that hangs with the herd when I want them to come in heat. Early kids would be nice, but there is something to be said for late kids too. Those classes are smaller. Fearless is a May baby and she was always in a smaller class.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

We had our does in with a borrowed buck for 2 months in July-August and not one of them came in heat...  We are hoping they will this year though with Rich. The buck we borrowed didn't act or smell like a buck, so that could have been the problem. ?? As soon as we put them with Teflon they all came in heat within a week of each other! 

January/early February kids wouldn't be bad. We had late Feb kids this year and it has worked out pretty well. We have two does that we will be breeding for later kids, so we'll have a little of both!  

That's true about the late kid classes. I wouldn't like to wait that long though for kids! Maybe it's just me but it seems like nobody is buying that time of year too.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Crossroads Boers said:


> Ha, I guessed right, he is out of Ruthless! Yes, he is huge for his age! Do you know mow much he weighs now? Yes, I agree his chest floor could be wider but it is not too bad. He sure is a nice boy!


104 lbs.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

TrinityRanch said:


> Long, smooth, thick, stands very correct, wonderful legs, chest & hip, great twist, pigment, pasterns, and hornset. I would like to see a bit straighter topline and less of a dip behind his withers, but no huge faults. .....I agree with Scottyhorse about the brisket, but I promised that I wouldn't mention briskets for at least another 12 hours....
> Overall- An 8/10, and he is in great condition for his age.


No huge faults, would like to see more levelness in the topline and rump, and straighter front legs.

:ROFL: Just wondering.....did I get everyone started on the "briskets"? Lol


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Crossroads Boers said:


> We had our does in with a borrowed buck for 2 months in July-August and not one of them came in heat...  We are hoping they will this year though with Rich. The buck we borrowed didn't act or smell like a buck, so that could have been the problem. ?? As soon as we put them with Teflon they all came in heat within a week of each other! .


Who knows, but yeah, I bet that was the problem. The teaser I had wasn't very stinky in August either. Ritchie will make 'em behave.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I'm sure hoping so!  ^


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Tenacross said:


> 104 lbs.


WHAOOO! That's awesome!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

You all shoulda seen my girls carrying on the 2nd week of July with little 7 mo old Darlin on the other side of fence. They ALL came in raging heat but they had to wait till their human had prepared them.
Tim you really need a buck. 
Im lazy. Gimme live coverage anyday.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Tenacross said:


> 104 lbs.


Now he's 115 lbs. Still four more days until he's 5 mos. old.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Good grief! That's awesome!


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Tenacross said:


> Now he's 115 lbs. Still four more days until he's 5 mos. old.


That is absolutely insane!!! Are you feeding him other bucks?


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Ackley got third both days last weekend. The second judge Scott Pruitt had some very nice things to say about him. He caught the top line issue some of you mentioned.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Tenacross said:


> Now he's 115 lbs. Still four more days until he's 5 mos. old.


Just weighed Ackley again. 130lbs. I'm bad at math, but judging by the date of my last weighing, he is still gaining way over .5lbs per day.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Weigh to go Tim!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

nancy d said:


> Weigh to go Tim!


Ha. A pun!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Awesome!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good opinions, can't add more.

He is nice


----------



## Just goats (Apr 21, 2011)

Awesome, great job at the show!!! i'd take him any day!! love his chest!


----------



## LatigoLiz (Sep 25, 2008)

So handsome... Swoon!
:lovey:


----------

